# problems with a minwax stain



## jack1944 (Aug 9, 2008)

I have several pieces of red oak, flitch sawn, commercially kiln dried, sanded to 220 grit. I'm using minwax "red mahogany" stain. I apply the stain and wait approx 10-15minutes. The stain is then wiped off. About two minutes after the stain is wiped, small bubbles of stain start appearing on the surface of the wood--only in the courser grained areas of the surface. The stain keeps bubbling up and I keep wiping for about 1-1/2 hours. What's going on? Heeeeeeeeeellllllllllpppp!

Thanks for any input.:blink:

jack1944


----------



## Leo G (Oct 16, 2006)

Apply the stain with a rag that is dampened medium with it. If you use a brush to apply the stain a lot of it will fall into the grain. Then, as you know, it will percolate out. Your only choice now is to keep wiping until it stops. Maybe use some compressed air to force the stain out of the grain.


----------



## jerry (Nov 1, 2006)

Red oak is very much like a bundle of straws,the stain fills up the pores and bleeds back. If you need to stain red oak use as little stain as possible to get the color you want and check for any bleed back every 15-30 mins for a few hours. Its the nature of the beast.


Jerry


----------

